# Can a mouse eat cockatiel seed?



## mousybird (May 3, 2015)

Hi I am new to this forum as i would like to buy a feeder mouse as a pet soon. as soon as i save the money for a 5-10 gallon tank and the mouse itself. I am also a bird owner so i have lots of toys and i have some bird seed that i use as treats for the three as they normally eat pellets. So would i be able to feed my mouse a cockatiel or budgie seed mix? I used to have rodents so i have lots of rodent stuff aswell like the bedding, food dish, water bottle.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

This would be made mainly of millet right? It would be fine as long as there is no white millet (which I'm assuming there would be) and as long as you mix in other things for a balanced diet. Feeding mice just a bird mix wouldn't suffice for obvious reasons being that it is a mouse not a bird :lol:


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Btw, on another note I personally think if this is just a pet a 5 gallon would be too small to be able to fully enjoy and splurge on the pet. If money is a factor of the size you'll be getting there are some pretty neat, affordable ideas for cages made out of bins! I'm sure with some quick browsing or a new post on a different section of this forum would help!


----------

